# Neve no Sarzedo (Covilhã) em 15/02/2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## Serrano (17 Fev 2010 às 16:15)

Graças a uma amiga da família, aqui ficam umas fotos do nevão da passada segunda-feira no Sarzedo, que chegou a acumular cerca de 10 centímetros em zonas mais favoráveis dentro da localidade.





























Espero que gostem e ficamos a aguardar o próximo nevão...

P.S.: Como devem ter reparado, as datas nas fotos estão com diferença de um ano.


----------



## Black_Heart (17 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

Belas fotos 
Ainda houve uma acumulação jeitosa


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2010 às 21:38)

Espectaculares!!


Ahhh.... saudades!


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2010 às 21:53)

Boas fotos sem dúvida mais uma grande acumulação aqui na zona


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

Mais umas fotos formidáveis!

Na última é bem notório o forte nevão que caia


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Foi um belo nevão e as fotos mostram isso mesmo


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 00:29)

São fotos de um nevão e está tudo dito! 

Desses é que eu quero desfrutar de um! 

Muito obrigado por partilhar algo tão brutal!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

Mais umas fotos muito boas  este é que vai uma fartura


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2010 às 09:37)

Absolutamente incrível! Um inverno para recordar sem dúvida


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Hoje de manhã ainda havia neve nas bermas da estrada, o que é relevante tendo em conta a chuva e o nevoeiro que já se verificou depois de segunda-feira. Com a geada desta noite, a referida neve ficou "pedra"...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

Um Inverno para não esquecer no concelho da Covilhã!


----------

